#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼星日常  前章1 作者的私心話

## 星晨boris

大家好~我是新來的文章狼，叫燦星楓玄
我是來自狼星的星狼((頗饒舌的@@

首先~很開心可以來到這個版發布我的作品((衷心感謝 :wuffer_glee: 

小狼的文章通常都是短中篇的''不定時''更新日常故事
((可能會有甲甲元素，不適應者可以留下讚後台有門~~
希望合各位大狼們的胃口((奉茶

日後也請各位大狼們多多捧場了((謝謝XDD

((歡迎留言，喜歡的方向歐WWW

----------


## 星晨boris

大家好～我是燦星楓玄
在故事開始之前～先來介紹一下我自己
我是一隻來自狼星的星狼，法族，暗性，男，狼齡：24歲 157CM 52KG 技能：狼印 蒼穹破－體型偏瘦的我在魔法部法務組工作，跟同是法務組的天海是最要好的朋友，彼此有特別的情感，但無法很清楚表現出來的微妙關係。

這裡是狼星，茄瑪7的星域都是由我們所管理的，在我們狼星初生的星狼－雖然種族都一樣－但其中分出了4大族群『法族』『攻族』『智族』『敏族』，通常會在魔法部的都是法族，敏族在星環上工作－可以讓我們在第1時間知道星體上的狀況，智族在核心書院工作，智族是狼星的運作核心，所以智族通常都不會太常看到，攻族通常沒有單一工作地點，因為這是分布最廣的族群，所以基本上哪裡都看的到，主要工作是作第1時間的抵抗與攻擊。
我們法族中－還有細分著’’屬性’’，不同屬性擁有不同的能力
『水性』與地性差不多，擁有強大的防禦能力，能夠坦住巨大傷害，但生命略低
『風性』擁有強大恢復能力，治療範圍因資質而擴大
『火性』跟暗性差不多，擁有巨量的單體傷害，後手輸出非常拿手
『地性』與水性差度多，擁有巨量的生命，抵禦能力跟水性差不多，但防禦卻偏低
『暗性』跟火差不多，但擁有大量範圍攻擊，對於大批入侵者可以有效對抗
當有外族有意侵略我們時，住在星環上的敏族會先獲得消息，之後通知攻族做第1波的抵禦，讓我們法族有足夠的時間趕到。我們最終的目地就是不能讓智族有所損傷…….

（（雖然1年的入侵者可能不到1批XD    但還是小心點為妙～

我們的季節非常明顯，1年有365天但就2季，因為我們沒有可以控制日照的恆星，所以一整年常黑，那怎麼分辨2季呢？我們的礦產有一種叫時光石的東西，當空氣中的溫度越高，他就會越亮，我們就可以透過亮度，來分辨2季，有些照明設備也是使用時光石，透過對燈管內的時光時進行恆溫，很神奇～對吧！
平日，我們魔法部法務組的事比較少（隔壁事物組超多事XD），主要工作內容就是幫忙處理其他修練足夠法狼的技能升級強化或替換，還有狀況比較大的魔法事物
（小事請找隔壁OwO）
我們的日常飲食…..
我們們星狼吃的東西跟其他的狼類有很大的不同，我們的主食主要來自太空中的’’星素’’
在我們茄瑪7的星域裡面有許多，星素對我們星狼來說是餐桌上不可或缺東西，加點調味料還有營養的東西，就是美味的一餐了～
星素如何取的呢？在星環上有特殊的機器由敏族負責捕捉，然後加工，就成了星素的原始型態，然後送到星球上的攻族做2次加工，就成了美味可食用的星素了～
我們的在移動上不同族群上有所不同
攻族和智族用走的…..雖然大多數都開車或搭車
法族和敏族可以飛～…..就這樣XD

最後～～～～～～～～關於我的小事情


我是大腐狼～～～～XDDD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

設定文章請發表在同一串即可。

日後小說開始連載時，也請在同一串以回覆文章的方式進行更新

感謝您的配合。

2017/6/11，皇天蒼狼上

----------

